# 45 Owners - Under $500 of these which do you like?



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Getting a desire (pure woody is more like it) to own a 45. If for any reason than just to own it. Will not be an everyday range weapon nor will it be a CC. Mainly just to have in the house and when traveling.

Been tire kicking the local pawn shops this week and came across the following that I'm in love with but can't decide.

- SW M&P (not sure about the 10+1 / or the 8+1)
- Springfield XD Service (10+1)
- Springfield XD-S 3.5" (5+1)

*noteworthy mentions*
- Ruger KSR 
- Taurus 24/7G2

Of the top three, its a toss up between either SF's or the Smith but the price is just that.... $500+.

As far as the Ruger it felt a tad cheap when racking it a few times but I like the looks. The Taurus is pretty decent and of those two, I would own it just for the price and the stainless slide is nice. 

Please opine from those _OR if you've got one for sale_ let me know. (been on Armslist like a mad man looking for a deal on either of those but the prices are too close to new). Would prefer to go through an FFL.

You've got my ear.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Take a look at Para Ordinance. Well made and shoot great. You can pick them up at Academy for $599 or so.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

yeah, umm... kind of out of the price range. Its amazing at how much a $100 difference makes in the feel of these things.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Go out to Slickguns and see what deals people have posted. Did you want polymer or are you open to a 1911 ? Colt has a $100 rebate right now and Grabagun had the 1991 for $599. 
Don't just assume the guns are cheaper at a pawnshop. I've seen a lot of them as high (or higher) than new ones. 
Go to the internet and look around for comparisons. Grabagun, Palmetto State Armory and Bud's are good places to compare. There are some great deals to be had right now.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks brother. I'm not too crazy about the 1911's after feeling them up for a few hours yesterday. Just a tad too heavy so would polymer. 

Pawn Shops -- was mainly visiting local to get the feel for them. As far as local prices go, Foley Firearms has about the cheapest and will work with me (enough to earn my business). 

Online... yes. Been on Armslist like crazy as well as cheaperthandirt and a few others.

Thanks for the insight as I'll change direction on the search a little.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Of those listed, I like the M&P the best....

None of those hold a candle to a 1911 though! After owning several 1911s from $400 cheapos to $2000 hand fit guns... I just feel, well, dirty when I hold a plastic pistol.

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you can I would buy a military model 1911 that will only go up in value. I have a few and they shoot as well now as they did in WWII and Vietnam.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I had a desire to own a .45 (1911) and I did crave that desire but then after a couple range sessions I realized the ammo is a lot more expensive and my 9mm can do the same thing as a 45. Plus I can get more "bang for my buck" but in that note if you are buying a .45 polymer pistol I would pick a Smith&Wesson M&P. Seems like the pistol is the closest to a 1911 grip.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I haven't been to a range in a long time but my 1911's were always more accurate than my other 9mm handguns. Especially the Berretta M9. For some reason I cant shoot straight with that thing.

I also have a high capacity IMI sp-21 which is an Israeli military handgun. You can take a look at that. It's not heavy. I don't even remember how many it holds.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

There's a Glock 30 on the Gulf Coast Gun Forum for $500. That would be a good one.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

The 1911 seems to shoot better to me.... out of your list, I'm thinking m/p


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Not crazy about the 1911's. Held several yesterday from the 'el cheapo's to the $1400 range. Just didn't feel right compared to the Smith / Springfield.... hence my not including them in the subject.

Cost of ammo isn't a concern as the gun is a 'just because' sort of thing.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd go with the M&P then. 

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Stoker1 said:


> Not crazy about the 1911's. Held several yesterday from the 'el cheapo's to the $1400 range. Just didn't feel right compared to the Smith / Springfield.... hence my not including them in the subject.


But did you shoot one? 

I think that the purpose of a firearm is to be able to put a hole where you want/need it. 

Other than as an investment I never have understood why people buy a gun and never shoot it. I like the concept of a Glock 21 but I am just more accurate with my 1911 so that is what I have. If we ever get to the point where I think it is likely that I will need more than 8 rounds and will be open carrying something it will be the AR or I will not be going.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I have an M&P and love it. I've had several friends that bought XD's (I didn't like them) and they have all sold them off, traded, etc. Some got other XD's, and sold traded them too.... I'll never get rid of my M&P.

I've seen more loyalty to M&P's and Glocks than anything else besides 1911's (I LOVE those too). 

Another thing to watch is grip angle. Glocks and XD's are very uncomfortable for me to shoot. Especially the glock. Not pain, just when I draw to do instinctive pointing, then look down the sights. I'm WAY high on my intended target due to the very raked grip. I feel like I am shooting att he dirt to get it to hit... All of the pistols that you mentioned are fine weapons, you just have to find what you like.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Well......

I just ordered the full size Taurus 24/7g2 from *--Franks Place in Foley--<click>*

Got it for $316 (before tax) and will be here by Tuesday. Figured for that little money, its not draining my hobby account. 

As bad as I wanted the S&W or Springfield, the difference of almost 2 bills is hard to ignore for as little use as it will see (anticipate less than 500 rounds during my ownership). 

Thank you all for your insight.

****PS****
Went to Dutchmans Gun in Elberta just to see and they had it for $479-!!!! sticker. ---ah, no thanks--

.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Stoker1 said:


> Not crazy about the 1911's. Held several yesterday from the 'el cheapo's to the $1400 range. Just didn't feel right compared to the Smith / Springfield.... hence my not including them in the subject.
> 
> Cost of ammo isn't a concern as the gun is a 'just because' sort of thing.



Do yourself a favor and shoot a 1911. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

